# Sunshine Boys and Friends County Fair Fun!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparky: I wonder how many birdies get to go to the fair?

Sunny: Don't know, but I sure am glad :jumping: that we did!!

Shelby: What was your favorite part - the rides, the games or the food? 
Momma wouldn't go on the rides 'cause she said they make her sick to her tummy.  

Poppy: Well, I can tell you I certainly did NOT like that "fun-house" thingy. 
The mirror in there made me look  positively FAT! 

Pedro: It was just an illusion, sweetie.  It was supposed to make you laugh&#8230;

Poppy: I found that mirror very annoying and it was just a little hard to enjoy my popcorn after seeing that awful image.

Shelby: Well, I think my favorite part was meeting all the different animals and making some new friends! 
I 'specially liked the little pygmy goat -- he was sooo cute. 

Pedro: Do you all want to share some of our pictures with everybirdie?

Sparky: I do, I do!! We don't have a whole bunch but we can let's share what we have.
It's really too bad we didn't get any of the Ferris Wheel or you winning that big stuffed parrot for Poppy!

Sunny: I think that stuffed toy is bigger than Poppy!! 

Pedro: I think you're right. Now as to the pictures, I'll put in one that shows some of the fun fair food that we had. (Burp! - whoops, EXCUSE ME! )










Poppy: Let's put in the one of us getting ready to drive the bumper cars. I thought it was lots of fun :evil: running into everybirdie. 










Sunny: I like really like this one of Sparky with me in the Tilt-A-Whirl. You can even see alll the rest of you in the background! 










Pedro: How about the one with me on the tractor? Man, I loved that tractor. Sure wish I had room -- I'd have one of my own!










Shelby: I really want to share the one of our new animal friends too!










Sparky: Hey!! You almost forgot to put the one of Sunny and Shelby on the carousel in! 
I like it 'cause Sunny is riding a striped horsie!










Thanks everybirdie for looking at our pictures!! :wave:
*


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*ooooo you had so much fun at the fair! i love bumper cars and bumping everybody-bump-bump-bump-hee hee-and the ferris wheel is my most favorite! round n round we goooooo! i don't like those fun house mirrors either-cept when louara looks in one and she gets allll BIG! ha! she don't like that when i tell her it's an improvement- hee hee - love your photos! xx - gracie-mae *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hey Gracie-Mae!
I thought of you when I was eating my cotton-candy 'cause it was PINK!! 
xxx Poppy*


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*hee hee poppy- that's a good one! did ya get all sticky and goopy?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have to admit, I was a bit sticky after eating it but it sure was tasty! 

Just between us girls, I found a nice clean  fountain and washed up real quick and no one was the wiser. *


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

*did you have pink popcorn too? pink popcorn is the only popcorn i'll eat......but the kernels get stuck in my beak sometimes..... hee hee xx*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, I didn't have popcorn but I had a sno-kone!!
Sparky had popcorn but it was yellow and it matched his feathers so when he dropped a kernel he couldn't even find it! :laughing:*


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*Snow cones are amazing! (that's from me to, not just the budgies )*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Looks like they had a great time!! I like the picture of them with all the baby farm animals *


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooooh!!! We love the fair!! Only we've never been to a real one... We've just seen'em on tv. Maybe we could join you next time!  

Great photos of your adventures everybirdie!


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with Jill, the baby animals were my favorite  It looks like they had a blast!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, Deb,that is cute, you seriously need to start thinking about making a kids' book


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Very cute! I especially enjoyed the bumper cars! (Looked a bit like colorful running shoes - just the right size and shape for budgie bumper cars!)*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Bumper cars! I love them!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, everybody!!

The fair was lots of fun and we had lots of good stuff to eat.
Shelby's favorite baby animal was the little baby pygmy goat. Shelby wanted to know if we could bring him home with us!!

:wave:*


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*I loved the photo of the boys on the carousel  i hope they didnt get dizzy on their ride!
Very very cute as always Deb *


----------



## Maggief59 (Apr 23, 2012)

I love fairs and carnivals and entertainment parks and water parks - well you get the idea. And I love cotton candy - haven't had that in years. Unfortunately Shelley is such a scaredy bird, he probably wouldn't get on any of the rides. Well, maybe if I show him girls aren't scared?


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Gypsy thinks the pygmy goat might have made a good
pony for a pony ride! They're smaller than ponies, 
but we've seen them jump around being silly, and that
looks like it could be a wilder ride than the roller coaster!
Hold on tight if you try Goat Riding!

Cotton Candy!!! Oh, that's sooo good! And we've seen it
in blue, too! Blue goes much better with some feathers
than that pink!

Everyone looks like they're having such a good time. Glad
the fun is continuing for everybody!*


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Hurray - more adventures! These always make my day. The flock looks like they're having a wonderful time at the fair. But no deep-fried millet?? Maybe next summer...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I especially love the bumper car one! 

The budgies had a ball of a time I can tell! On to the next adventure of the FaereBee flock! *


----------



## xSweetMiseryx (May 1, 2012)

*Hahahahahahahahaha I love this so much XD The pictures are AWESOME! ****!....
So cute.*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Nothing like fun at the fair. 
Are all you birdies ready for your next big adventure?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aka.pody said:



Nothing like fun at the fair. 
Are all you birdies ready for your next big adventure?

Click to expand...

Yep -- they are constantly thinking up new adventures (and mischief)! :laughing:*


----------

